# retrofit/install MFA to AUDI A4.



## martincieslak1 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a ''new'' A4 without MFA, but my OLD A4 had a MFA. they are both the same year. I put in the MFA cluster in the new a4, but the only thing that shows up is the fuel consumption, because there is a connector that is missing in the back (the red one). I can strip all the parts i need off the old one, but i would like to have a clue where to start from...
does someone have a DIY or wiring schematics... ? any tips would be nice


----------



## martincieslak1 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: retrofit/install MFA to AUDI A4. (martincieslak1)*

here is the connector that i must transfer, where does it lead to ??


----------

